# Kohler Generator PM ?



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd think of maybe taking the generator manufactors course and including that and the required time and material as per the proposal. If anyone lowballs the job it's cause they didn't read the specs. Good catch.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Looking through the specs of a job I'm bidding, it says the following regarding a new Gen Set:
> 
> "Beginning at Substantial Completion, provide 12 months' full maintenance by skilled employees of manufacture's designated service organization. Include quarterly exercising to check for proper starting, load transfer, and running under load. Include routine preventative maintenance as recommended by manufacture and adjusting as required for proper operation. Provide parts and supplies same as those used in the manufacture and installation of original equipment."
> 
> In a different section, it states a factory trained tech needs to perform start up. How would you bid this? 3 additional quarters should satisfy this requirement, correct?



Find an authorized dealer in your area and sub that portion out to them.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

When we bid / order these, the usually give us an option for this service from the dealer / distributor. Another popular one is a five year warranty / service agreement.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I just got the information back from my supply house. The price includes a 12 month maintenance contract. I get to delete a line item. Commercial 3 phase generators are expensive.


----------

